# Liver and bacon casserole from the UK



## cheribakewells (May 20, 2009)

Hi
Family recipe (hence the lack of measured quantities) for a great UK dish!

Lambs Liver
Bacon rashers
Carrots
Onion
Water
Marmite (not sure if you guys get this??)
Flour seasoned with black cracked pepper
Butter

Slice the lambs liver into strips and coat with the seasoned flour.  Melt the butter in a frying pan and put the liver. Add the onion and carrot to soften.  Chop the bacon rashers and put in the pan.
Once warmed add water to cover and add a teaspoon of marmite.  Leave to thicken and cook through.

Serve with mashed potato and peas.

mmmmm!


----------

